# Wrist cock - what a difference!



## G1BB0 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was up the range earlier and playing about with the swing and realised how flat my backswing was and also how much I was overswinging. Tried a little wrist cock and less backswing and wow, what a difference!

I was longer, straighter and even hitting my 3 iron solid (am retrialling the G10's lol)

My post is regarding to how much wrist cock and when to start it on the backswing as I did struggle with too much/little and so forth.

Just wish I had a few more days to practice before the Volvo pairs (soz Gaz the swing will be what it will be)


----------



## Region3 (Aug 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I was up the range earlier and playing about with the swing and realised how flat my backswing was and also how much I was overswinging. Tried a little wrist cock and less backswing and wow, what a difference!

I was longer, straighter and even hitting my 3 iron solid (am retrialling the G10's lol)

My post is regarding to how much wrist cock and when to start it on the backswing as I did struggle with too much/little and so forth.

Just wish I had a few more days to practice before the Volvo pairs (*soz Gaz the swing will be what it will be*)
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to... 

If you mean cocking your wrists to create lag, then I reckon 90Â° between left arm and club is a good number. Bob may say otherwise.


----------



## Twire (Aug 3, 2012)

As Region3 said, 90 degrees is a good wrist cock. As to when, I tend to start mine at about 12-18 inches on my backswing and it's fully cocked (90 degrees) by the time my left arm is parallel to the ground. This is for irons, I can be a little flatter for woods.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 3, 2012)

I can only speak for the swing pattern I use, in which the wrists hinge at a steady rate through the back swing. Take Cahrlie Wi as an example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsYeSPRxwyo


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Aug 3, 2012)

Swingyde's are pretty good for getting the feel for this.  You can pick up a cheapie imitation one from eBay for a few quid.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2012)

Lots of golfers dont have enough wrist hinge at the top of their backswing. But sneakily, they disguise it by bending the left arm (right handers) which gives the impression of a full backswing


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I was up the range earlier and playing about with the swing and realised how flat my backswing was and also how much I was overswinging. Tried a little wrist cock and less backswing and wow, what a difference!

I was longer, straighter and even hitting my 3 iron solid (am retrialling the G10's lol)

My post is regarding to how much wrist cock and when to start it on the backswing as I did struggle with too much/little and so forth.

Just wish I had a few more days to practice before the Volvo pairs (soz Gaz the swing will be what it will be)
		
Click to expand...

My problem too, overswing, bent left arm and too little wrist hinge

I think for the older golfers amongst us trying a full shoulder turn can result in bent left arms ar the body is less willing to turn

I have concentrated on a 3/4 swing with good hinge and accuracy is improved as is distance ( better contact )


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheMetalMan0 said:



			Swingyde's are pretty good for getting the feel for this.  You can pick up a cheapie imitation one from eBay for a few quid.
		
Click to expand...

+1 fot the Swingyde.

help me a lot in the last few months. my game is realy getting back on track, thanks to it.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmmm... occurs to me that in the amateur game, the variability of wrist cokcnig and uncocking will vastly over-compensate for any custom fitting etc that one has done.  Not certani that it is needed, and one can be very accurate without doing such.

But hey, why question the habits of the majority ?  

Seriously though, i try to not cock my wrists, and rely on shaft loading and then unloading through impact.  Occurs to me that the shaft designers designed something that does its job really well, but nobody designed me to hit golf shots consistently, so it tend to let the better part of my team do most of the work.  For me, it gives me great consistency, albeit at a little bit (but not much) of a distance loss.  i also restrict my backswing, because overswinging also brings in inconsistency.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Hmmmm... occurs to me that in the amateur game, the variability of wrist cokcnig and uncocking will vastly over-compensate for any custom fitting etc that one has done.  Not certani that it is needed, and one can be very accurate without doing such.

But hey, why question the habits of the majority ?  

Seriously though,* i try to not cock my wrists*, and rely on shaft loading and then unloading through impact.  Occurs to me that the shaft designers designed something that does its job really well, but nobody designed me to hit golf shots consistently, so it tend to let the better part of my team do most of the work.  For me, it gives me great consistency, albeit at a little bit (but not much) of a distance loss.  i also restrict my backswing, because overswinging also brings in inconsistency.
		
Click to expand...

If you imagine standing at address position, are you meaning cocking of the wrists to be moving the clubhead left/right, or lifting it towards the sky?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2012)

right now, cocking/lag uncocking and using big ernies 'box' tip is paying huge dividends when I persuade myself to do it and not fall into the old flat over the top swing, I've hit shots recently that even impressed myself with the sound, feel, trajectory and distance.

Definitly buying a swingyde thinghy today, anyone who's bought cheaply got a link?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5BqNKQVKiXw]http://youtu.be/5BqNKQVKiXw[/video]

http://youtu.be/5BqNKQVKiXw


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=swingyde&_sacat=0

official 18.50 or copy for 6.99, no dvd but am sure its pretty easy to get on youtube or somewhere


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=swingyde&_sacat=0

official 18.50 or copy for 6.99, no dvd but am sure its pretty easy to get on youtube or somewhere
		
Click to expand...

as I've posted above yours


just bought this one, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLF-SWIN...ccessories&hash=item231fb828a8#ht_3825wt_1186 def worth a try as I know in the backswing I've laid off plane and it can result in tops, shanks,pull hooks etc with my swing


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 6, 2012)

lol, I just ordered the same one & for the same reasons :thup:


----------



## sev112 (Aug 6, 2012)

Region3 said:



			If you imagine standing at address position, are you meaning cocking of the wrists to be moving the clubhead left/right, or lifting it towards the sky?
		
Click to expand...

Good question 

To the sky (as measured at set up position)


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 6, 2012)

towards the sky. working on hip turn and backswing for more power and better swing path

In my head I do it every time but my body seems to have a mind of its own


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Good question 

To the sky (as measured at set up position)
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the movement that created lag.
I don't think I could hit driver more than about 150 like that, but if it works for you....


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Stupid question maybe, but is there really any difference between the cheap one and the proper one?

I'm all for saving money, but not at the expense of buying something that isn't quite as good.

Anyone used both?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 6, 2012)

pass, I assume its made in china and copied from the orig, its just a piece of plastic after all


----------



## sev112 (Aug 7, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I thought that was the movement that created lag.
I don't think I could hit driver more than about 150 like that, but if it works for you.... 

Click to expand...

I tell you Gary, of you have some time at the range, and dont have any comps coming up, give it a try.  I remember when it was shown to me and i laughed.  i have no doubt that i do cock a little bit - the dynamic forces are too much to completely prevent it - but i find that it allows the shaft to really load (while i resist the wrists cocking) and and it is that unloading through impact of th s shaft that allows a consistent and powerful shot with the driver.  
(Foxholer played with me at Camberley and i was hitting driver very well that day. Pieman played with me at Blackmoor last year, and again was hitting the driver well) 
I've found that the benefit is that drives rarely miss the first cut either way, which is the main reason i have stuck with it for the past 2 years


----------



## Region3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd be very interested to see a video of your swing if you have one?


----------



## sev112 (Aug 8, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'd be very interested to see a video of your swing if you have one?
		
Click to expand...

Off on hols this weekend  - i will find someway of doing that in a couple of weeks when i get back


----------

